# Bought a bunch of new unfamiliar lures!



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Went to scavange for some lures in clearance bin (50% off) at TackleWorld Fyshwick (Canberra), and found they had a lot of new'ish River-2-sea lures in there!
All for about $6-7 each, i got the following:

River-2-Sea lures
1) Baby Rover 50 (pencil like Surface lure)
2) Shimmy Shad 50 (slow sinking non rattling bibless lure)
3) Baby Crank D 40F (2m depth lure, fat shad shaped)
4) Bubble Pop 35mm

Daiwa
1) SC Shiner (gold, white color),minnow shaped, 5ft+ depth, size 40mm, suspending.

I've never used any of these before (except the popper), so let me know what you think! If they are any good i might go grab some more.
There are a bunch of other R2S lures, poppers, bibless, surface lures.... possibly the whole range but in limited colors.
very tempting but being unfamiliar to me, i didn't dare take a lot.
If anyone have experience with the range of R2S lures, please let me know which are the good ones for estuary work.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Have used the baby cranks and done well on bream with them, a very acceptable chubby ripoff


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They'll work, not that I'd know but lures are so different purely to catch as many fisherman as possible, well that's my theory anyway. I always look through the bargain bins and have to say that, when the brand is unknown, the only risk I've found is that they don't swim the way I expect or the lure body and fittings can be poor quality. If it's a brand you know and others use them, give them a go,they might become your new favourites!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have only used the Diawa Shiner of those you have listed above... very similar to the SX40's so good for bream, bass, EP's and flathead. Locally would be good for redfin too. Good price at $6-7 as they were more than twice that when they came out. They tend to swim straight right out of the box too which can be a concern with the cheaper lures. let us know how they work out for you...


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

aleg75 said:


> I have only used the Diawa Shiner of those you have listed above... very similar to the SX40's so good for bream, bass, EP's and flathead. Locally would be good for redfin too. Good price at $6-7 as they were more than twice that when they came out. They tend to swim straight right out of the box too which can be a concern with the cheaper lures. let us know how they work out for you...


The retail price for shiner is 13.99 on the box, and 50% off in the clearance bin = $7!
 there was one with orange/gold color too,.... i'm resisting going back to hunt for more.
these bargain lures are definitely getting me hooked.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I went through that phase. Ended up pretty dissappointed and wasted a lot of money experimenting trying to find something new and exciting. A lot of the clearance stuff I tried had horrible actions.

Instead now I go pick the brains of a couple of tournament guys I know who have already done the experimenting thing. Saves me money.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

The Daiwa Shiners and Baby Cranks are good stuff. I've gotten bream and flatties on the Shiners on the troll. Lots of hits on the Baby Crank but no hook-ups as of yet. Well done on the bargain.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like youve got some good lures there mate i would go and focus on catching fish on them now.I have used the surface lures and they are good.At the end of the day how many lures do you need?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bubble pop 35 is great for lure shy fish, caught a lot of JP on them.
Daiwa Shiner is good, but trebles are made out of yak hair and will bend the first time a fish sneezes at them.
RTS lures are very good quality, most of my first lures were RTS as they were a lure that was not too expensive but swam right first time.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay i've tried most lures out, the bubble pop and deep crank are awesome.
Deep crank have caught me a few fish, swims really well, dives 2m+
However, i'm having trouble with the following:
- Shimmy Shad 50 (slow sinking non rattling bibless lure, don't know what action i should impart. just jerk it around?)
- Rover 50 (Now, this one is an odd surface lure. Sits flat on the water, and can't really "swim" in a left-right motion. More like a popper)

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The rover is a walk the dog lure, you have to impart the action yourself. Explanation here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51075
For the shimmy shad, try a straight slow roll or jigging it like a soft plastic.

Hope this helps


----------

